# Newbie



## joyce (Feb 24, 2005)

Just wanted to say hello to all out there in internet land. I'm just exploring this great site to see what others study. Currently I'm a yellow belt in Kenpo and loving it.


----------



## masherdong (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to MT!  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 24, 2005)

Hiya Joyce 

Joyce is one of our students  and is progressing very nicely~!  Good to have you here and any questions.. just holler!!

Welcome to the Site~!!

~Tess


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi again, Joyce! :wavey:

Glad you're enjoying the site. You're lucky to be at the same school with Seig & KenpoTess (& the GoldenDragon, of course)--as the Allstate slogan says, "you're in good hands." 

But if you're ever in Texas, feel free to stop by our place--you'd be in "good hands" there too. 

Hugs,
Gin-Gin


----------



## joyce (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks everyone for a warm welcome. I hope I get to everyone a little better by chatting with them in the future.:ultracool


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 24, 2005)

Hiya Joyce, and welcome to Addictive MartialTalk!  It's always good to see another woman joining up!  Enjoy!


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Feb 24, 2005)

Welcome, Joyce!


----------



## MJS (Feb 24, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Joyce!! Enjoy your stay here!!! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## dubljay (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello and welcome to Martial Talk.  What style of kenpo do you study? Parker, Tracy or another?

 Happy posting

 -Josh-


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello Joyce!!  :wavey:  Glad to have you kicking with us on MartialTalk!

 - Ceicei


----------



## Shodan (Feb 24, 2005)

Welcome Joyce.  Another female Kenpoist.....yay!!  
artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 24, 2005)

dubljay said:
			
		

> Hello and welcome to Martial Talk.  What style of kenpo do you study? Parker, Tracy or another?  Happy posting -Josh-


I think this will answer your question, Josh...


			
				KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Joyce is one of our students and is progressing very nicely~! Good to have you here and any questions.. just holler!!
> Welcome to the Site~!!
> ~Tess


Since she's at Seig & Tess' school, she's definitely EPAK.

Everyone have a Kenpo Day!


----------



## TigerWoman (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Joyce welcome to MT!  Oh no!  not another Kenpoist! :erg:  Just kidding..we in TKD land are SO outnumbered by y'all.  Actually I wouldn't mind learning Kenpo too, but I live in a small town with TKD and Yoga only and I'm in both.  If you have any questions be sure to ask! TW


----------



## dubljay (Feb 24, 2005)

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> I think this will answer your question, Josh...
> 
> Since she's at Seig & Tess' school, she's definitely EPAK.
> 
> Everyone have a Kenpo Day!


 Thanks for pointing out what was right infront of me.  *sigh*  Its been one of those weeks


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 24, 2005)

dubljay said:
			
		

> Thanks for pointing out what was right infront of me.  *sigh*  Its been one of those weeks


I know what you mean--don't sweat it, Josh. Take care, & I hope all of us have a good weekend. 

Btw, nice "y'all" TigerWoman.  I didn't know Minnesotans say that too!   If you ever decide to move to Texas, you'll be ready! :lol:


----------



## Lisa (Feb 24, 2005)

Welcome Joyce, Enjoy Martial Talk and all it has to offer.


----------



## still learning (Feb 28, 2005)

Hello, Welcome to a great place, lots of info here......Aloha


----------



## Kempogeek (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi Joyce. Sorry for the late welcome but I've been under the weather lately and only now getting back to normal.  Hope you enjoy your stay here. Best regards, Steve


----------



## DuneViking (Feb 28, 2005)

Welcome Joyce,

Lots to see here, but don't let it overwhelm you. Pretty amazing resource with lots of knowledgable people.


----------



## bcbernam777 (Feb 28, 2005)

Hello Joyce I am new here myself, welcome, I study Wing Chun Gung Fu, dont know anything about kempo, what is it like?


----------



## joyce (Mar 3, 2005)

bcbernam777 said:
			
		

> Hello Joyce I am new here myself, welcome, I study Wing Chun Gung Fu, dont know anything about kempo, what is it like?


It's great. What really got me hooked on it was the fact that the people acted like one big family. Seig and KenpoTess are my instructors and they are wonderful.:boing2:  I will never back out of Kenpo, I would miss the grituitous violence.:whip:


----------



## Seig (Mar 3, 2005)

Tess and I are thinking of naming our new property "Tackleberry Farm"


----------



## Drac (Mar 4, 2005)

Hello Joyce and welcome to MT..


----------



## joyce (Mar 4, 2005)

Seig said:
			
		

> Tess and I are thinking of naming our new property "Tackleberry Farm"


I like it, but why Tackleberry farm?


----------



## Seig (Mar 5, 2005)

It's a reference to the Police Academy movies. The Tackleberrys are a family that constantly beat the living daylights out of each other while constantly wearing smiles on their faces.


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 6, 2005)

That's totally hilarious.  You know, I had forgotten all about Police Academy.  Seig, you are soooooooo square. :ultracool


----------



## Seig (Mar 8, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> That's totally hilarious. You know, I had forgotten all about Police Academy. Seig, you are soooooooo square. :ultracool


So are my feet, makes them perfect for groin bootin......


----------



## joyce (Mar 10, 2005)

Seig said:
			
		

> It's a reference to the Police Academy movies. The Tackleberrys are a family that constantly beat the living daylights out of each other while constantly wearing smiles on their faces.


It's perfect.


----------

